# FS: African arowana and RTG



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

10" *African arowana* for $300. Eats aro sticks and massivores just need to be soften first. Also eats cut up prawns/shrimps and smelts, Just make sure the smelt are cut to tiny pieces. As for the prawn/shrimp, it can it massivore size cuts and it will just grind it up till it can eat it. May spit it out but will come for it again. 

















10"+ *Redtail Golden Asian Arowana* $700


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

kind of off topic, but are those fake or real plants?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Fake bamboo plants. If you're interested on those, ask beN. He's doing a group order. To make them look realistic, is to let green algae grow on them.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Again off topic, but why the scale loss on the flag tail?


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

Im going to take a real good guess that his other monster fish caused those lost scales

free bump!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Again off topic, but why the scale loss on the flag tail?


The newly introduced golden cobra snakeheads beat the crap out of it.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for the RTG.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

How do you feed all those monsters? I hope you are not living in that area with mysterious people disappearing.
Free bump for nice fish.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nemo said:


> How do you feed all those monsters? I hope you are not living in that area with mysterious people disappearing.
> Free bump for nice fish.


Santa is pointing me out of all the naughty kids for feeders.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

if you are missing a cat,

you know where it ended up


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!!!! Got till the weekend.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bump again. only just days.


----------



## travistiale (Dec 14, 2010)

500 if ur desperate.... i just want to make a good dinner out of her


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

travistiale said:


> 500 if ur desperate.... i just want to make a good dinner out of her


pm sent....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Done. Fish no longer for sale.


----------

